# Wheels and TIres



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I am absolutely positive, almost, maybe, that I have decided to use 15" wheels on my 67. I would like to put as wide a tire on the back as possible without cutting anything. That brings up two questions, what size tires and what rim width.

The front would have 15" but don't have to be as wide (unless there not going to be that wide on the back due to clearances) so I need to decide what tire size on the front as well and the rim width.

Also, is there a standard offset I should be using when we are talking about these.

One thing I noticed that even with the 14's when you cut the wheel the rear of the front tire is already extremely close to the bottom of the wheel well.

I don't know if that will cause any issues with the 15's.

Your input is appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I like the look of big fat 15s in the rear and smaller 14s in the front.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

If I go with 15's on the rear what width can I get away with?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 15x10 Cragars with 295/50/15s and had to trim the inside of the fenderwell and wheel opening moldings. But doesn't the `67 has more room in the back then the `65s?


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know if it does or not. I don't want to do any trimming though so I need something that will fit without modifications. I like the idea of the 14's on the front and the 15's on the back. I just wanted to see what tire size would fit without mods.

Jim


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You need a rim with a lot of offset on the back side, instead of offset on the outboard side: you do not want a deep dish wheel. The lip needs to be deeper on the back side. I've had 12" wide slicks on the back of my '65, on some old Chevy 15x8 rally rims. Cleared fine, with no mods at all. You can get under the car and measure the clearance to the frame rail from the lip of the inside of the rim. You want about an 8 inch wide rim with most of it's "lip" or offset on the inside of the rim. You will have no clearance issues of you get rims that are the same approximate dimensions as 15x7 Rally II's.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It wasn't too bad to trim, it only needed like 1/4". A cutoff tool did the trick with ease. :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The problem I've found with 14's is the lack of tires anymore and it's getting worse. My 67 Camaro and 70 Chevelle have 14 inch wheels stock and about the only tires I can find for them are BF Goodrich radial T/As. I had one set of T/As and don't want them again. 
Sticking with 15s all around will get you more choices of not only brands, but sizes too. I recommend 235 60r15's on the front and the 295's on the back if they will fit. Classic "hot rod" look........
Instead of cutting the wheel lip you can roll them up with a hardwood baseball bat and gain the 1/4" clearance too.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Jim,

I have 15x7 rallye II's with 225/60/15's on my '67 and did not have to anything.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

275s should fit fine, and they give the right look if you have them on a 10" rim, look a little scrawny on 8" rims.


----------

